# FarCry 2 unter Windows 10



## rainerknast (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo!

Ich habe noch eine DVD Version von FarCry 2 im Schrank gehabt und wollte s mal endlich zu Ende spielen. Installation ging und so, und wenn ich es starten will, dann kommt das Logo, verschwindet kurz und das wars.

Aktuellsten Patch hab ich drauf und Kompatibilitätseinstellungen auch alle durch.

Könnt Ihr mir da helfen?

Mfg

rainerknast


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. Mai 2018)

Ich kann das jetzt an meinem Endgerät leider nicht testen. Schalte mal den Virenscanner ab und schau mal ob du "directplay "aktiviert hast. 


https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/Faqs/000027439/DirectPlay-oder-DirectDraw-Direct-3D-unter-Windows-10-aktivieren


----------



## rainerknast (5. Mai 2018)

Danke! Haut hin cool! Endlich kann ich das nachholen, habs schon 8 Jahre bei mir liegen und konnte erst nicht warm werden mit, aber jetzt macht es Spaß!


----------

